# My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

I just put on some 3,5x18 with 125/70 18 to exaggerate the desire "big and small rims" for an event in Germany.
Those are emergency wheels of Audi A3 8l quattro (same in R32, etc.)


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (low_quattro)*

That looks SICK....
What if you spaced them out at the rear a little... Maybe painted black???
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (sc_rufctr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sc_rufctr* »_That looks SICK....


it does??


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
it does??









thats what I was thinking.
if they were 18x8 or something, but 18x3.5, that just doesnt look good.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (dashrendar)*

What's it like only seeing 55 mph


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (2lowcoupedoor)*

Dudes, itÄs just a joke. I'm not driving with them allday long !
As i said, just for show !
So there is no need of spacing ;-)
btw, they were black, but to see them more cleary i painted them ivory colored


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (low_quattro)*

MMMMmmmm..... I might need to find a set and widen to specs to throw on the Q.... 10's and 11's with - ets?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (The_Sauce)*

looks like a old civic hatch with wheels that small


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (jettalvr41)*

send those to me and i will have them widened....... damn i cant help but like um im a mk2 guy at heart


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (From 2 to 5)*

I want some too.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (Shawn W.)*

80 bucks each


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: My Audi A3 quattro with Donut style (low_quattro)*

My new wheels: 8,5x20 ET38


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

sieht schick aus dom


----------

